# im scared my cockatiel is going to hurt the other one



## ash102687 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 2 cockatiels, Static and Pirate. Static is the sweetest bird ever, but Pirate is a different story. I got my cockatiels about 4 months ago from a local petstore that supposedly hand-raised them. From the beginning Static was as sweet as can be but Pirate wanted nothing to do with me or Static. Although Pirate has come a long way as far as bonding with me, (he sometimes let's me pet him and whistles things I teach him,) he still bites me. The bigger issue I have is he bites Static. He will literally chase her around the cage biting and squawking at her. I'm afraid he might really hurt her, and I feel awful for her. If I am around I immediately get Static out of the cage, but I feel terrible for all the times he must do that when I'm away.
I really don't want to give Pirate away, but I also don't want static to be tortured. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

They need separate cages so Pirate can't bully Static, so she won't be beaten up when you're not there, she's probably constantly harassed poor thing! you could also try working on training Static that you won't be bullied either and he'd be better off not wasting his energy biting... I'm currently doing this with my tiel because her boots have gotten wayyyyy to big for her ;p


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its best to keep them seperated, DallyTsuka Tsuka is the same with dally when she comes on she will help you
Cookie is like that with lucky at times but i pick cookie up and tell him he is a naughty boy


----------



## ash102687 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm looks like seperate cages it is. Sometimes he is really sweet to her and snuggles with her tho. Someone told me he may want to mate. I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing before I separate them. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, separate cages are best. Keep the cages in the same room, side by side if you like. Your birds have a flock bond with each other (and with you too), so they won't want to be too far apart even though they don't also want to be too close together.

Your birds can still have out of cage playtime together. When they're out, there's lots of room for Static to escape if Pirate starts getting nasty.


----------

